# Fishing this weekend



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Who is going to brave it?? I may be up that way (Jersey Shore) with my troop. I may try to get out on the water for a little fishing in between looking at the hotties  Or maybe I could do both at the same time!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*You*

mean no one is headed out?? Duke? Jake? ??? I may start the trip early.. like wednesday night. It all depends if Anthony can make the trip. If this don't work out I may try VA beach or maybe even OC/DE.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ifn you'll be there all weekend...miss's is planning on going up to see family fer the long weekend....wouldnt mind showing ya another hole in the wall around exit 7a...Stilletto's....bring yer dolla bills!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Scwweeet!*

I was planning on calling you as soon as I hear a definite from Anthony. Maybe you could put me on some of those 10 to 15 lb pups you been getting into down there!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

Are you talking about Labor Day weekend? My hands are pretty much tied, but I migh be able to pull a half day somewhere....

Whereabouts in Jersey will you be? Its a big state, and there's usually something going on, even if its just the night blue bite (north) or the offshore fluking (south). The beaches are pretty much swarming with kingfish (sand mullet), but I don't think that's your style.... If you and Anthony were coming up next month, I'd recomend a 24 hr tuna trip (now THAT'S your style!)


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Manayunk Jake said:


> Greetings Jason!
> 
> Are you talking about Labor Day weekend? My hands are pretty much tied, but I migh be able to pull a half day somewhere....
> 
> Whereabouts in Jersey will you be? Its a big state, and there's usually something going on, even if its just the night blue bite (north) or the offshore fluking (south). The beaches are pretty much swarming with kingfish (sand mullet), but I don't think that's your style.... If you and Anthony were coming up next month, I'd recomend a 24 hr tuna trip (now THAT'S your style!)


Jake,the Motley Crue,is headed my way......dissuaded the misses on heading North....be up there fer Thanksgiving,tho


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Nserch4Drum!

November is much better fishing! Big stripers and blues in the surf... Let me know when and where, and I'll do my best to put you on fish.

Fifteen pound "pups"? Up here in NJ, that's a bonafide red drum! A couple of 40-50 pound black drum were picked up last week by croaker fishermen....


----------

